

Miss real-time search on Google? Try the HashPlug extension for Chrome - jyothi
http://thenextweb.com/lifehacks/2012/11/06/miss-real-time-search-on-google-check-out-the-hashplug-extension-for-chrome/

======
jyothi
I got lucky to use this while it was in private beta - author is HN user
webmonks. Would love to hear feedback on this.

I like this better than the way Twitter was integrated by Google on Search:

1\. It is not inbetween search results. It doesn't distract esp since the
plugin isn't smart right now to distinguish query as worth for "real time"
results

2\. It always gives the real time results. We had mild tremors couple of
months ago and this would instantly confirm when I searched.

I don't like tweets from other languages crowd the results sometimes, but it
is just as smart as twitter search :)

------
danhoc01
I do miss real-time search. Unfortunately, I get an error when trying to add
the extension through the Chrome Web Store.

Ubuntu 12.04 (w/ GNOME 3) / Chrome 22.0.1229.94

Error: "Package is invalid. Details: 'Could not load extension icon
'images/128x128.png'.'."

~~~
webmonks
hi danhoc01,

am the developer of HashPlug. I received couple of other reports on the same
issue. Seems like Linux only issue. Will look into it today and get back.

thanks for reporting.

------
anandhak
Install the extension and search for 'elections' and look the updates runaway.
You might actually forget to look at the search results.

------
srikantmatihali
It works great! Very helpful for people who work on real time data on day-to-
day basis.

------
webwanderings
How about real-time results from Facebook as well?

------
azharcs
Useful plugin, works well.

------
bluethunder
nifty and useful

------
pacificleo1
its cool

